# My Hubby's most recent project....



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

Below is a picture of my hubby's most recent accomplishment. He made it for the newest addition to the family. Her name is Emily. It is the most comfortable rocker I have sat in. He didn't want to give it up but we delivered it last night.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice! Some people really have amazing tallents.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Nice indeed. He should submit that to the Fine Woodworking Design Series.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

dennis said:


> He should submit that to the Fine Woodworking Design Series.


What might that be?

He got the plans from the originator, Hal Taylor. He hopes to build more of them.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

That is beautiful, the joints looks fantastic!


----------



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

Almost looks seamless. I love it! Your husband definitly has skills.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

It looks good! I bet it took him a long time to complete that.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone. This one is made of Oak. When he bought the material he bought enough for 2 chairs and last night he came home with a supply of cherry stock as well, so I can see at least 2 more chairs in his future. 

It took him about 2 months (working after hours and on weekends only) to complete the chair. That included making about 7 bending and/or cutting jigs so he won't have to make them again for the future chairs. He thinks he can probably make the next one in about half the time. He is going to keep track of his time with the next one to get a better idea of how much to charge for them.

When my daughter-in-law sat in it for to approve the angle she said that it didn't even feel like it was made from wood it was so comfortable. The back braces even flex to adjust and conform to your back. This chair is a Medium (weights about 80 lbs.) size but it can also be made in Small and Large as well.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Wonderful job! He should have some business coming his way if he decides to market those.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Trust me, tell him not to quit his day job. The chair is beautiful and the craftsmanship is obviously first rate, but honestly making money as a furniture maker is almost impossible 

I'm always curious about other's techniques, how did he do the shaping?


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

All main pieces (legs, arms, and seat) were first cut from patterns. Then the seat was drilled to various depths and shaped using a right angle grinder and the leg joints were shaped using the grinder once they were joined to the seat, the arms were shaped using a jig on the table saw. The back braces and rockers were thin stripes cut and laminated together then bent using jigs. These were finished shaped using the band saw once the bending process was complete. Everthing was basicly finish shaped with a random orbital sander and/or router. A lot of hand sanding is required as well.

I got the pattern package for him for Valentines day this year. You can read more about it at Rocking Chairs!. The plans cost $275 (includes template patterns for 3 chair sizes, and instructions) I also purchased the BBHT (back brace hole template) for an addtional charge.

He has always wanted to build a rocking chair for each one of the kids as they have their first child and now he has found the chair to do it with. One down 4 to go now we just have to wait for the rest of the kids to fulfill their end. Of course 3 of them needs to get married first. 

He recently went back into business for himself (carpenter). He also makes custom cabinetry, fireplace mantels and just about anything a customer requests. I hope to have a website up for him in the near future. It will probably have the chairs featured in it as well as some of his other works. If and when I do, I will post the site.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Awsome. IME, the "contractor" side of the buisness is much more lucrative. Or should I say, you actually get to eat. If he can get some furniture commissions, good for him. A lot more fun, to me at least, and much easier on the back.

BTW, the Fine Woodworking Design Books are a yearly or bi-yearly book full of photos of the best designed furniture submitted. There is no judging, really, but getting your work included is a pretty good honor. I imagine a google search would turn up some info about it. Also, if he is building more, the photos are very good so he may want to consider writing an article for Fine Woodworking, American Woodworker, etc. The pay is not super but its better than nothing, and its kind of fun


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The only way I could see to make a living with woodworking skills like that is to do only high end furniture, where the buyer isn't concerned about the cost. When you add up the hours needed to make just a simple kitchen cabinet, with doors, it isn't at all economical for a buyer to have a "craftsman" make it versus buying a factory made cabinet. Applying the finish, alone, takes hours of effort. So, in my case, I did cabinet making for about 3 years as a retirement job, mostly for the fun of it. I used to charge $25 an hour, based on estimated hours, not actual hours, and I would fudge those estimates down to where the result was affordable. So, I didn't make much money - just enough to be worth the bother - but I did enjoy the chance to do what I liked to do for other people.

That rocking chair is a good example. The well known rocking chair craftsmen get paid out of this world prices for one of their chairs, even considering that they are works of art. But, if I had tried making them, I doubt getting paid enough to cover the materials. However, I wasn't a top tier woodworker either, and I certainly didn't try to market my output to people who could afford that kind of prices. I always viewed myself as doing someone a favor when I took on a job.

Just rambling a bit here!


----------

